# Toshiba SD-H400 TiVo/DVD Player



## mkkelly75 (Feb 25, 2007)

Units works good. Used it for a bit before finding a Toshiba TiVo/Burner to replace it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Toshiba-SD-H400-Receiver-/330470591303?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf1950b47


----------



## mkkelly75 (Feb 25, 2007)

I also have these other auctions for TiVos now. I am trying to clean out the closet. 

Series 2 Single Tuner

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330470595339&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Series 2 Single Tuner (needs harddrive)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330470595696&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

DirecTV Dual Tuner SD (needs harddrive)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330470596498&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

